# Just waisted about $250 in herbicide in Bermuda



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I have 16 acres of newly planted Bermuda grass.The johnson grass is 4 ft. tall,sicklepod,milk spurge,crabgrass all weeds are very mature. Last wednesday 4 days ago i sprayed 3 pints per acre to get rid of all verieties of weeds.The weeds were very mature and tall well my spray booms were too low and in alot of places they just streaked the weeds and did not cover the top of my weeds.I think i will go in there and bushog weeds and then maybe spray them again in a couple of weeks.Would you wait a few more days to let the MSMA work on the few weeds it got on or bushog it now?I know the MSMA is prohibited but i will not be cutting it for hay this year.Please help!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

For best results with most herbicides, spray your "weeds" when they are in their early growth stage(8"-!0"). If they get too tall just clip them off and let them regrow to suggested growth size. When they get mature(tall), some weeds may not respond at all to herbicides. I would go ahead and mow.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Giant ragweed can be bad for not responding to some herbicides once they get large. Centers of them get hollow and the herbicide does not make it to the roots then. I think I was told once a worm likes to burrow up (or down) the center of the stalk eating the center out.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

What I have done in the past on new fields is to bushog the weeds, let them start growing back for a week and then go in and spray. Better be careful with that stuff. Highly resticted!!!!


----------

